# How can I download and save an MSNBC video



## wumply (Nov 13, 2002)

Here's the link to the video--of cars sliding on slick iced roads and crashing into other cars.

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=C...C9289&t=s3&f=06/64&p=top_topnews&fg=&GT1=8921

Is it possible to download this video?

If it is, how do I do it...what specific software do I need to do it?

I'm hopeful someone can respond quickly for MSNBC doesn't keep these videos around too long--at least I don't think they do.

If the link does not work, the video is called "Ice slick roads send drivers sliding." Or go to www.msn.com and click on any one of the videos in the video highlights section on the left side of the page, you may spot a link to this particular video.

I don't have a file name or file type.

Is it even downloadable? (I searched my Temporary Internet Files folder huge files but even though I had viewed it, it had not been put in Temporary Internet Files.)

Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe the same video is on Google and there is a download button to the right of the video with your choice of file types:

*Bumper cars on ice in Portland, OR*


----------



## wumply (Nov 13, 2002)

Yep, that was the video...and I have it saved.

Thanks, Chuck; I really wanted that video...was afraid it would be gone before I got it. It is some video! It makes one wonder why people would attempt to drive on such roads. I would not do it today at 76, period...younger, I did do just that--on a NH paved state road though it was late at night without any other traffic. just glare ice. I had more false confidence then...I remember driving along for miles at 20 mph--because I had to get home. And I wasn't even apprehensive. So what do you do then...ya know?


----------



## oldegoat1942 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have downloaded to my hard drive 4 lessons. They are in avi format. They contain video and text. I can open the files from my hard drive in Windows Media Player, but I want to copy to a DVD. They are music lessons for my grandson to learn to play a guitar. He would like to take them home with him. As of now the only thing he can do is use the lessons when he visits. Can anyone tell me if this can be done? I also want to download videos in mp or mpeg formats that I have downloaded to my hard drive. Each time it states that I have no recordable CD in the drive. Bottom line I can not figure out how to transfer videos downloaded to DVD's.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are welcome. :up: 

My wife and I were behind a fairly new SUV on Sunday morning about a week and a half ago. There was a younger couple in the SUV. They pulled ahead of us coming up to a bridge and got what I suspect will be an expensive reminder that bridge surfaces tend to freeze over before roads. We just slowed down and stopped on the approach to the bridge and waited for their spinning and bouncing off the guard rails to stop. Luckily there was no oncoming traffic at the time. My wife still can not believe I made a straight even stop in a car without ABS.

You can keep our moderators happy by marking this topic "Solved" in the drop down thread tools menu above your first post.


----------

